# Pool Lessons & Open Pool AT DU



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

Hola,

Confluence Kayaks is hosting Kayak lessons and Open Pool at DU.
Sessions are Tuesday nights 8-10pm and begin Jan 19th and run every week. Prices have not changed for 2010

Open Pool $10
Pool lesson or Roll clinic with gear $49
Pool lesson or clinic no gear $39

All sessions require pre registration so call the shop at 303-433-3676 or use our online reservation system. POOL SESSION RESERVATIONS 

SYITP,
jk


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

Confluence Kayaks has great instructors, and a great shop, been kayaking for many years in and around the denver area and they have always been awesome on the front range. If you are a Denver local like I am you can appreciate the convenience and their knowlege. just a testomomy from a long term and loyal customer
Ken


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

my bad I didnt spell check----correction knowledge and testimony, I am ready for a cold one..sheesh


----------



## Kendo (Jul 26, 2006)

testomomy- almost sounds like a Milf.... ok I am done just amusing myself now sorry John!


----------

